# Solved: win7 0x8004240f error



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there,

I was trying to install win7 ultimate on my laptop which had winXP. It has two partitions C: (220GB) and D: (280GB), while i was doing the installation, i deleted D: and installed on C.

After the installation, i went to computer mgt to format the D as it was not listed in my computer. I noticed it had Extended partition and written on it is FREE SPACE. Well i went on with the format process but it prompted an error saying "not enough space" i don't know what this is.

I tried installing win7 again so i can format drive D but it gives me error 0x8004240f. thus i cannot go on.
Please how do i resolve this? i need the larger partition. please help me 

will appreciate your effort.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

You could use this partition manager *MiniTool Partition Wizard* It is an ISO file. If you don't have an app to burn the ISO it to CD, you can download this free ISO burner: *Active ISO Burner* boot from *MiniTool* and delete both partitions and create just one partition. Format it in NTFS. Boot from the Win7 DVD and install. What is the make and model of the laptop?


----------



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Lance1 for your prompt response.

It is Hp Probook 4710s. I will like to partition the drive so the other can store my data such that if anything happens to my c: drive i can still recover my data without too many itches.

Can this apps do that, will it help me recover my drive and while installing win7 i can partition the drive?

Once again, thanks for your concern and prompt response


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

horladoqun said:


> Can this apps do that, will it help me recover my drive and while installing win7 i can partition the drive?


If you want to have two separate partitions you can do this no problem with MiniTool. Boot from it and format each partition in NTFS. Then boot from Win7 and install. After the install you wont need to format the other partition as it will have bean done through MiniTool.


----------



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Lance1,

Thanks for your assistance. I have resolved the issue. I did not format my active C: drive, all i did was to boot the system with partition wizard, created the drive and formatted it n bingo my 280GB volume is back. 

So far, the system is working pretty fine and i am pushing my data into the 'earlier extended unavailable' drive.

Thanks a million


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for posting back horladoqun. Glad everything's OK.


----------

